# Installer linux en dual boot



## IMacpower (27 Mars 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai un Imac Alu (2008) qui tourne sous léopard, et je voudrais installer en Dual boot Linux ubuntu (8.04 ou 8.10, je me suis pas encore décidé ) 

J'utilise le 8.04 depuis environ 1 an sous virtual Box, mais je veux pouvoir utiliser toutes les capacités de mon ordinateur. 

Mes questions sont les suivantes : 
1 / comment rendre un CD-Rom "bootable"?
2 / est-ce que peux utiliser Boot camp? Sinon quel logiciel serait le plus adapté?

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses!


Bonne journée


----------



## GillesF (27 Mars 2009)

Un cd-rom bootable? Ben tu télécharges l'iso sur le site d'ubuntu et tu le copies sur un zoli CD 

Après oui, perso je conseille d'utiliser bootcamp pour créer ta partition linux parce que Gparted (l'utilitaire de disque d'ubuntu) ne gère pas à 100% le format mac.

Pour une explication complète, je te renvoie à la doc d'ubuntu, en générale assez bien foutue 
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/macbookgutsy

Have fun


----------



## schwebb (27 Mars 2009)

IMacpower a dit:


> (8.04 ou 8.10, je me suis pas encore décidé )



Hello,

J'avais la 8.04 en dual boot sur mon MacBook Intel C2D de fin 2006, et ma carte Airport n'était pas reconnue d'emblée, fallait faire une manip. J'ai maintenant la 8.10, et la carte Airport est reconnue direct.

Ce genre de détail peut plaider en faveur de la 8.10.


----------



## claud (28 Mars 2009)

La procédure est la suivante:
1° partitionner avec bootcamp
2° installation de rEFIT
http://refit.sourceforge.net/
installation du fichier .dmg suivie d'un boot
3° installation d'ubuntu 8.04 ou 8.10 en "manuel" 
pour les partitions swap et /
et éventuellement home
4° et surtout après redémarrage
-le CD est expulsé automatiquement
-l'écran demande d'appuyer sur enter
-on arrive sur la page refit:ne pas choisir Linux de suite mais
ouvrir la deuxième petite icone en bas en partant de la gauche
accepter la proposition:y pour yes+touche enter et choisir de
booter sur mac.

Ensuite on a droit à un superbe dualboot.
(j'ai fait ainsi sur un MBP early 2008)


----------



## IMacpower (28 Mars 2009)

GillesF a dit:


> Un cd-rom bootable? Ben tu télécharges l'iso sur le site d'ubuntu et tu le copies sur un zoli CD



Salut, j'ai un zoli cd avec ubuntu dessus, mais mon mac refuse de le reconnaître comme "bootable"  




> La procédure est la suivante:



Merci beaucoup pour t'a réponse mais je n'ai pas entièrement compris toutes les étapes, qu'entend tu par* installation d'ubuntu 8.04 ou 8.10 en "manuel"*?


----------



## claud (29 Mars 2009)

IMacpower a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour t'a réponse mais je n'ai pas entièrement compris toutes les étapes, qu'entend tu par* installation d'ubuntu 8.04 ou 8.10 en "manuel"*?


Regarde les pages 26 à 30 de ce pdf gratuit :
http://www.framabook.org/ubuntu.html

et plus particulièrement la figure de la page 27

-en fait tu dois pouvoir choisir la solution : 
Assisté-utiliser le plus grand espace disponible
(toute cette étape sera automatlque)

-la solution : "Manuel" permet plus de précision mais la tomber si elle t'effraie


----------



## IMacpower (30 Mars 2009)

Re-bonjour, j'ai réussi a booter sur mon CD, a installer Refit, a partitionner avec bootcamp, bref toutes les étapes. sauf que, quand je tombe sur le menu ReFit, après avoir sélectionné la deuxième petite icône en partant de la gauche et ayant accepté les propositions, je tente de lancer ubuntu pour l'installer, et la, j'ai un problème de résolution. 

L'image est comme cryptée et n'arrête pas de bouger. je n'arrive pas à aller sur le bureau pour essayer de régler la résolution, et je veux pas tenter le processus d'installation et de partitionnement "à l'aveugle" ayant comme même des fichiers aux quels je tient sur mon mac. la seule chose que j'ai trouvé sur google explique les lignes de commandes, mais pour le 6.XX..

pour info j'ai décidé d'installer Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit.


----------



## claud (30 Mars 2009)

IMacpower a dit:


> Re-bonjour, j'ai réussi a booter sur mon CD, a installer Refit, a partitionner avec bootcamp, bref toutes les étapes. sauf que, quand je tombe sur le menu ReFit, après avoir sélectionné la deuxième petite icône en partant de la gauche et ayant accepté les propositions, je tente de lancer ubuntu pour l'installer, et la, j'ai un problème de résolution.
> 
> L'image est comme cryptée et n'arrête pas de bouger. je n'arrive pas à aller sur le bureau pour essayer de régler la résolution, et je veux pas tenter le processus d'installation et de partitionnement "à l'aveugle" ayant comme même des fichiers aux quels je tient sur mon mac. la seule chose que j'ai trouvé sur google explique les lignes de commandes, mais pour le 6.XX..
> 
> pour info j'ai décidé d'installer Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit.


Pardon mais je ne comprends pas ?
As-tu suivi la procédure avec dans l'ordre ? (donc successivement)
1°
2°
3° (en remplaçant la solution "manuel" par la solution "assisté"
4° et c'est là que l'on s'occupe de la "proposition" pour aussitôt
après booter sur leopard !
ensuite on a droit à aller sur ubuntu ! (surtout pas avant)

Quant à la version 64 bits pardon encore mais je pense que c'est une erreur : tu auras du mal à trouver les "pilotes"...(à mon avis)

S'il y a lieu,recommence avec 8.04 32 bits : je l'ai fait avec un mac intel 
de la même ancienneté et ça marche facile ; ensuite c'est un jeu d'enfant
de migrer vers 8.10 en 2 clics...

Edit : il n'y pas une seule ligne de commandes à taper !!!


----------



## IMacpower (31 Mars 2009)

Voilà, j'ai Ubuntu 8.10 32bit installé sur mon DD et tournant sans trop d'accrocs..

J'ai juste un problème avec la résolution, et la reconnaissance de ma carte graphique.

Cette dernière est reconnue et le système me propose d'activer un driver, mais rien à faire, il reste inactif.

Pour la résolution, qui reste en 4:3 (1600x ... je sais plus) au lieu de se mettre en 1900x1280. Aucune des solutions que j'ai trouver sur google n'a marché...

J'ai aussi un problème avec ma carte son, qui n'est pas reconnue.

Merci d'avance pour la réponse, en espérant que tu trouve une solution à tous mes problèmes


----------



## claud (1 Avril 2009)

Je sèche...

Regarde (et poste) là ?
http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/


----------



## IMacpower (1 Avril 2009)

Merci je vais éssaié!

Thanks pour les indications ; )


----------



## jeremiew (7 Février 2011)

J'arrive très longtemps après le dernier message donc je ne sais pas si ma réponse va être utile à son créateur mais je le fais quand même, pour toutes les personnes dans le même cas que toi.

A mon avis, je pense que tout ton soucis est lié à une seule chose : le 64 bits. S'il est vrai qu'Ubuntu propose toujours la version 64 bits au téléchargement, il en est moins pour la compatibilité totale. Je ne suis pas un crack à fond en informatique mais pour le peu que j'aie lu sur des forums et des pages sur le site officiel, tu auras un grand mal à taper toutes les lignes de codes pour montrer à tous les nouveux plug-ins et greffons de ton système en tous genre. Je ne m'en souviens plus exactement mais il y a justement un tout petit code pour montrer à chaque add-on que tu fonctionne en 64.
Comme tu peux le voir, je ne suis pas tout à fait sur de ce que j'avance mais si il y a une chose par contre dont je suis sûr, c'est que tu as 100 fois plus de raisons de rester au 32 bits sous ubuntu. Toute la compatibilité se fera plus facilement (dans la mesure que l'on connaît d'ubuntu-mac), et sincèrement, même si je n'ai jamais bossé en 64 bits, il me semble que le bénéfice que tu tireras ce mode est réellement inférieur à toutes les galères que tu pourrais avoir. Malgré tout, si tu te sens de faire tout ça, je te souhaite un bon courage !


----------

